# 90 day global periods



## drgold (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there a site to check for a range of codes for global days rather than checking each individual code?


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Jan 20, 2011)

http://provider.medica.com/C14/ClaimPolicies/Document Library/Global_Days_Assignments_List_2010.pdf


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 21, 2011)

2011 Federal Register...

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2011/pdf/2010-33264.pdf

Begins on page 10.  Last column provides global days.

The link below works nicely for ranges...

http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx

Select Payment Policy Indicator, Range of codes...enter your range of codes.  On your "drop down key", select all modifiers and click on submit.


----------

